# Motocaddy S3 vs M1



## merv79 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi all,

I need to get a new electric trolley and have narrowed it down to the Motocaddy S3 or M1.

They are both the same price and features look to be very similar.

Which model would you recommend? Does anyone have experience of either model?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Hi all,

I need to get a new electric trolley and have narrowed it down to the Motocaddy S3 or M1.

They are both the same price and features look to be very similar.

Which model would you recommend? Does anyone have experience of either model?
		
Click to expand...

I've got the S3 pro and TBH most of the features i just don't use to i would go with just the basic model if i were to get one again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 6, 2017)

The S series are the best ones to go for 

The M series is mainly if you want the trolley to be a bit smaller when folded down

I would look at the S1 DHC - unless you want all the gizmos that go with S3


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2017)

Ive got the S1 and it's great, especially as I now have a lithium battery. 

The only gizmo I was interested in was having a USB port on the trolley, but I can plug my SkyCaddie into my iPhone remote charger when playing 36 holes. 

The only thing I miss is not having a brake.  Folds up very good also. 

S1 for me &#128077;


----------



## GreggerKBR (Jun 6, 2017)

actually I've been looking at these.
Hard to see difference S1 DHC vs S3 Pro?

Also Powkaddy do some brilliant winter wheels.
But seems you can't buy any with winter wheels already on it/included.
Can't get why they don't just do one all season wheel?

anyone got any reasons why Motocaddy not Powakaddy or vice versa?


----------



## merv79 (Jun 6, 2017)

GreggerKBR said:



			actually I've been looking at these.
Hard to see difference S1 DHC vs S3 Pro?

Also Powkaddy do some brilliant winter wheels.
But seems you can't buy any with winter wheels already on it/included.
Can't get why they don't just do one all season wheel?

anyone got any reasons why Motocaddy not Powakaddy or vice versa?
		
Click to expand...

I have been told that the Powakaddy customer service is poor in comparison to Motacaddy, that is good enough reason for me to steer clear of Powakaddy for my next trolley.


----------



## apj0524 (Jun 6, 2017)

My vote is for the M range as I like the smaller folded foot print, but as others say only get the basic one, the bells and whistles are gimmicks. in my view


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 6, 2017)

merv79 said:



			I have been told that the Powakaddy customer service is poor in comparison to Motacaddy, that is good enough reason for me to steer clear of Powakaddy for my next trolley.
		
Click to expand...

Don't Motocaddy own Powakaddy now? Someone said they bought them a few years back.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 6, 2017)

merv79 said:



			I have been told that the Powakaddy customer service is poor in comparison to Motacaddy, that is good enough reason for me to steer clear of Powakaddy for my next trolley.
		
Click to expand...

Andy, my trolley also packed up recently so I've bought a GoKart automatic version as a replacement. Opted for this one because their customer service is so highly rated and the owner of the comapany is a member on here (Sandy). It is very basic, just basically stop and go with no other features but I don't really need anything else. If you want to try it before purchasing anything let me know and you can borrow it.


----------



## BristolMike (Jun 6, 2017)

I ended up going for the M1 Pro. I was told the basic models were just as good but needed the smaller footprint to fit in my completely impractical car. If you intend of adding any accessories (gps/phone holder) then the M1 pro may be your best option, as you need to add the accessory holder and the accessory you want on the S range.


----------



## merv79 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys. I have ordered the M1 pro.


----------

